# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Bringing In Protein Into Thailand

## Mr.Rose

Im going to Thailand to train Muay Thai.

Was wondering if anyone has had any problem bringing around 5kg of protein into the country in non original but 100% vacuum sealed bags that have been labeled. :P.

What are customs like for bringing in protein powder for personal use?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I do not know for sure but i heard protein is illigal in Thailand, you can get heroin and trensvestite hookers for buck-seventy-five followed by penacilin shot but no protein...

----------


## Mr.Rose

No Protein is legal over there. A lot of shops sell it up there, but at preices more expensive then us in Australia, which by the way is double what you guys pay. For e.g, we pay $150 for 4.8kg of Optimum Gold. I think you guys pay $60?

I heard people bring it in all the time, and the camp im training at said people regularly bring some in from there country's, but i also get some stories of it getting seized... hmm im undecided.

Oh and dont forget teh legal roids and adrenaline  :Smilie: .

----------


## MIKE_XXL

That wa quit few years ago i head about it being illigal, so maybe regulations have changes...amyway good luck bring it in...

----------


## Mr.Rose

Just in case anyone was wondering,

I managed to bring in 5kg of protein, one 2.5kg bag of Milk Protein Isolate, and one 2.5kg bag of Whey Protein Isolate.

These bags where not retail products, i bulk order, so i packaged them myself in vacuum sealed bags.

I heard from someone that all you have to do is write vitamins and sports supplament on the bag,

so i printed out a shitty nutritional information paper, glued it to the front of each back.

They customs at thailand airport picked it up, looked at it, saw it say vitamins, then they said "vitamins ok", and let me through.

Easy as pie.

----------


## kongking

Bro you can buy protein over there. some calld thaiway or something like that,u get them in the the gyms at least the biggest like california wow.

lived there for few years, so dont worry....if you brin,no problem at all...100%

----------

